# Best compound bow for finger shooting?



## Khabib

Is Hoyt Prevail 40 the best bow for finger shooting?


----------



## EyeIrritant

Khabib said:


> Is Hoyt Prevail 40 the best bow for finger shooting?


Negative. ProTec with LX Pro limbs for me.


----------



## big cypress

i agree with protec suggestion . had one , sold it to a man in new england [ maine?] and he , being a good archer , was winning tournament/s with it . i am a lot less than good or even less than average actually . . . peace


----------



## Carpenter2

I shoot a older Mathews conquest lite, I’m told conquest line hasn’t changed much,great bow. Now looking at Mathews trx 40” bows a bit pricey though


----------



## woody1911

My 1999 Hoyt Aspen carbon plus 4 limb bow was a heck of a shooter back in the day


----------



## fmoss3

Hoyt Pro-Tec, Montega, or Tribute with accu-wheels. Hard to beat.


----------



## TR1960

+1 what fmoss3 said and add Barnsdale Classic X to list.


----------



## JMLOWE

The Prevail 40 may not be the best but really depends on what you are looking for. I have put up some of my best indoor scores with my Prevails.


----------



## JMLOWE

The Prevail 40 may not be the best but really depends on what you are looking for. I have put up some of my best FSL indoor scores with my Prevails.


----------



## Bazer3

I have a 97 model hoyt oasis that I absolutely loved for shooting fingers. Sometimes I really miss shooting that way so I pull it out and flip of few down range.


----------



## dcholing

I shoot Hoyt Prevail 40 with fingers and it's just perfect.


----------



## DutchMike

Just my 2 cents here. I find my experience and preference have evolved over the past 5 years. I started with the hoyt protec lx pro, and swichted to the hoyt tribute because that what i ordered before getting the protec. After that I got an Oneida black eagle.
The nicest and most accuracte bow by far at moderate distance is the Oneida. Biggest drawback is that it is said to need heavy arrows, or it will need rebuilds much quicker than I want (every 3000 shots).
The protec is much much faster, has an ok drawcycle, and is pretty accurate, but definately not as instinctive or easy to shoot as the oneida. Better for long range then the oneida due to quicker speed, or at least for me.
The tributes (I have a 50 and a 70 version) are very easy on the draw, quite smooth, but not very quick. Also, the 50# version does not have a solid wall as well, which for me makes it less accurate.

If i could have 1 bow out of the above, it would be the protec, but i think it is an outdated design. I have ordered a win&win dragonfly 40 as a replacement. It has good reviews (if very few), but it is not expensive.... taking a bit of a gamble - live & learn 

Regards, Mike


----------



## THEpeacemaker

@DutchMike
Hi, I am quite new to archery and am Oneida fan. I already have Aeroforce x80 and I love it. Looking to buy kestrel soon. 

Can you tell me what do you mean by 'Oneida will need a rebuilds much quicker'? 

regards,


----------



## DutchMike

@peacemaker: according to what I have been able to find out, is that Oneida bows need to be rebuild with new cables every 3000 shots (some say somewhere between 2000 and 5000 shots, but 3000 seems to be realistic to most - using heavy arrows seems to help in lengthening cable-duration). Anyway, it is far from what I have come to expct from my Hoyts, where no rebuild or replacements string has been needed in last 4 years, even I have shot a lot, guessing there were months i have shot 3000+ in that month.
I have been using heavy arrows for my Oneida, I have restrained from shooting it a lot, so cannot confirm on cablelife yet...
Regards, Mike


----------



## PSYOPSGM

I'm currently shooting a early 2000s Matthews Rival Pro, I used to have an old Oneida and loved it as a finger bow.


----------



## THEpeacemaker

@DutchMike , Thank you for the clarification  It is good to know, I will buy extra cable in that case. Never know when it will come handy. I don't think I will go as far as 3000+ arrows in a month though. 

What would be good heavy arrow for finger shooting? I was planning to have 8 - 10 grains per pound of draw weight. My new kestrel will be 30-50". 

Regards,


----------



## thumper-tx

Look at the Mathews Conquest. It has changed very little in the last 20+ years and I think the cams/strings interchange throughout the bows entire history. Great finger bow!!!


----------



## Peacemakr45

Due to the angle of the string, the bows with the largest ATA would be the easiest bows to shoot with fingers. The drawback aside from the obvious (they're 30+ year old bows) is the cam systems. Back when dirt was young, compounds had let offs of around 30% at best. that means for every 50 lb draw, you were holding 35 lbs. Today's bows have upwards of a 95% let off. As long as you have a strong bow arm, you can hold 2.5 lbs all day long.


----------



## catkinson

PSYOPSGM said:


> I'm currently shooting a early 2000s Matthews Rival Pro, I used to have an old Oneida and loved it as a finger bow.


Loved those Oneida’s just neve felt comfortable with servicing them and parts etc 
But they are smooooooth !


----------



## bvfd458

Watching


----------



## THEpeacemaker

catkinson said:


> Loved those Oneida’s just neve felt comfortable with servicing them and parts etc
> But they are smooooooth !


I completely agree, it is a bit intimidating in the beginning to work on that. But you get used to it and it is fun! Also there's lot of resources and help available (with fb group and even on AT). 

But at the end of the day, everyone is different and we find joy in different things I guess.


----------



## catkinson

THEpeacemaker said:


> I completely agree, it is a bit intimidating in the beginning to work on that. But you get used to it and it is fun! Also there's lot of resources and help available (with fb group and even on AT).
> 
> But at the end of the day, everyone is different and we find joy in different things I guess.


Well said !


----------



## Metaleer

big cypress said:


> i agree with protec suggestion . had one , sold it to a man in new england [ maine?] and he , being a good archer , was winning tournament/s with it . i am a lot less than good or even less than average actually . . . peace


Big Cypress - Still shooting the bow you sold me. It has won several state and sectional (New England) championships. I since buying one from you, have also purchased 3 more. Indoor, outdoor, hunting and one for the wife. My favorite bow by far. Last year a broken arm kept me out of the running. Have rebuilt the bow (new bushings, axles, string and cables. I also added a clicker and the bow is shooting like a dream. Looking forward to the upcoming outdoor and indoor seasons.


----------



## Peacemakr45

Metaleer said:


> Big Cypress - Still shooting the bow you sold me. It has won several state and sectional (New England) championships. I since buying one from you, have also purchased 3 more. Indoor, outdoor, hunting and one for the wife. My favorite bow by far. Last year a broken arm kept me out of the running. Have rebuilt the bow (new bushings, axles, string and cables. I also added a clicker and the bow is shooting like a dream. Looking forward to the upcoming outdoor and indoor seasons.


So what sort of scores were you pulling? I trying my damnedest to get back into it and have been keeping score since I started back. 1st week a paltry 263 with 11X, 2 weeks later a 272 with 12X (different arrows) and just finished about an hour ago with a 275 with 16X. Last time I shot prior to that was back in 2007 and that was to teach my kids. Prior to that was 1984. (Same bows as back then too).


----------



## Thumbs

Barnsdale Classic X gets my vote


----------



## rsarns

Peacemakr45 said:


> So what sort of scores were you pulling? I trying my damnedest to get back into it and have been keeping score since I started back. 1st week a paltry 263 with 11X, 2 weeks later a 272 with 12X (different arrows) and just finished about an hour ago with a 275 with 16X. Last time I shot prior to that was back in 2007 and that was to teach my kids. Prior to that was 1984. (Same bows as back then too).


Indoor NFAA target my best at Nationals was a 290, almost always high 280’s


----------



## Jhaby

Viking Terminator or Terminator XL are great finger bows. I doubt you can find one though. Barnacle classic x would be my third and available choice.


----------



## darien87

Thanks for the info here guys. I recently bought a Hoyt Protec from a guy on this forum and have been shooting it for a few months now. So far I like it.

This is only my second bow. My previous was a PSE Nova. Shot that one for a while and then it just sat in a closet for years. Sold it to a co-worker that's just getting into archery.


----------



## Fury90flier

I built a Hoyt vantage Pro XT 2000 limbs with spiral X cams...65# As a finger bow... What the hell was I thinking...lol. I wouldn't suggest it for many shooters do to the locked in back wall but for me it worked well. With that cam you're either on or you're not... barely relax your hand and the shot is gone. 

Accu Wheels probably would have been a better choice for that bow. But I had came in the house or just happen to have the correct draw length spiral cams.

Can't go wrong with an oneida bow. They're made for finger shooting. I've got an old aeroforce that I shoot ... just can't seem to get rid of it.

This issue is they have steel cables which pretty much continue to stretch. The good news is you can get steel cables made up that are extremely strong extremely durable it will last as long as synthetic threads.

There have been people that have had great success with making synthetic thread cables for the Oneida bows. Unfortunately most people don't do it right and you end up with uneven stretching. Nothing good twisting is necessary can't fix... Just kind of a pain.




Thumbs said:


> Barnsdale Classic X gets my vote


Can't go wrong there. Love that old shoot through design... forgot the name of that cam



Jhaby said:


> Viking Terminator or Terminator XL are great finger bows. I doubt you can find one though. Barnacle classic x would be my third and available choice.


You have to call Viking archery in Canyon Lake, texas. they may still have some some parts. I think i know what bow you're talkin about, I used to have one that Scott gave me one to shoot for a while until one of the limbs broke.


----------



## dfarkas

Has anyone tried finger shooting a Mathews TRX 8?

40" ATA
28.5" DL


----------



## Icee

How about PSE’s new Supra Focus XL LD? They have a 65% let off option. I wonder if it can be special ordered in a camo finish


----------



## Jhaby

Fury90flier said:


> You have to call Viking archery in Canyon Lake, texas. they may still have some some parts. I think i know what bow you're talkin about, I used to have one that Scott gave me one to shoot for a while until one of the limbs broke.


I got the last complete terminator from Viking a few years back. Scott had built it for his dad and it had never left the shop, it was used for a couple of leagues but was still basically new. It was built in February 1992 and I won state with it on its 25th birthday. Scott is rebuilding an XL for me now. I'm hoping it will be ready for this year's indoor season.


----------



## celtpaddy

For hunting WIN&WIN Dragonfly 40 with ez1 cams light weight shoots flat and a lot of adjustment on let off. Shadowcat is a close 2nd. If you have a longer draw length 29 + they will probably not work well. The Protecs and Vantage Ltd are great accurate boat anchors that belong in tree stands and target lines.


----------



## ScarFinga

It looks like the classic X has been discontinued, any other good choice. I will mainly hunt with this bow.


----------



## ScarFinga

My other choices are the Oneida Phoenix or a newer Mathews...


----------



## bozolinda

keep in mind while practicing to shoot a compound bow is to be in a controlled environment. best bow for finger shooting are at amazon : (1) *Sanlida Archery Dragon X8* , (2) *Diamond Archery edge 320 compound bow* .I have found reviews & Pros , Cons here https://10bows.com/compound-bow-for-finger-shooters/


----------



## Joseph_A_Feiccabrino_Jr

There are a lot of things that go into how comfortable a compound bow can or cannot be to finger shoot. Below are generalizations.

AtA the longer usually the better. This is all about geometry. The string angle and how much it pinches on the fingers.

Draw Length, the shorter the better. Same geometry issues

Finger size the smaller the better. Smaller fingers fit into tighter string angles easier and with less pinching o the fingers.

Limb weight. How much pressure do you feel comfortable drawing back and holding on your fingers, with a glove or tab.

Cams. How smooth is the draw cycle, how aggressive is the cam, how much let off. Drawing over the hump can put different pressure on the fingers. Once in the valley can be more comfortable until the string angle pinches.

I shoot back tension release, and back tension finger with a Darton Mentor-e, 34" AtA, 25" draw length, small hands, 50 lb limbs, SD cams. I can easily shoot through a competition with fingers; however, I would not want to train for long periods of time finger shooting. Finger shooting is what I resort to when my primary release fails. There are reasons why most recurve bows are 66" to 70". The Darton is comfortable to shoot with fingers, but when shooting about 200 arrows in 2 to 3 hours of time 5 or 6 days a week adds up.


----------



## Slayer1997

Good read, thanks for all the great info.


----------



## EyeIrritant

I love finger shooting. One of the best things about it is that the local pawn shops are filled with “old school” bows that are great to experiment with. Most pawn shop employees don’t know much about bows, they just think, long ATA = old bow, and they don’t pay much or ask much for them. So if you know bows, you can pick up some great shooters for cheap. For example, I picked up a ProTec LX Pro with case for $75. Full disclosure: that is really rare.

I also LOVE frankenbow projects, so I will often pick up a junker if I like the riser, limbs or cams, and mix and match parts to find a combo that I really like. The best finger shooter I ever had was a Proline Force II riser, Hoyt Oasis limbs that I ground to fit, and Vector III cams. I kick myself for ever selling that thing, but you know I gotta make room for the next project!


----------



## 893301

Khabib said:


> Is Hoyt Prevail 40 the best bow for finger shooting?


D


----------



## 893301

DutchMike said:


> @peacemaker: according to what I have been able to find out, is that Oneida bows need to be rebuild with new cables every 3000 shots (some say somewhere between 2000 and 5000 shots, but 3000 seems to be realistic to most - using heavy arrows seems to help in lengthening cable-duration). Anyway, it is far from what I have come to expct from my Hoyts, where no rebuild or replacements string has been needed in last 4 years, even I have shot a lot, guessing there were months i have shot 3000+ in that month.
> I have been using heavy arrows for my Oneida, I have restrained from shooting it a lot, so cannot confirm on cablelife yet...
> Regards, Mike


D


----------



## Since1985Tx

_For "brand new" compound...
*Hoyt Invicta 40*

Earlier model compound
*Hoyt Pro Elite 
XT-4000 limbs*_


----------



## Cap1961




----------



## Cap1961

Hoyt Vantage XT with 3000 limbs. 44 ata and 8 inch brace. Spiral cams and 31 inch draw. Sweet shooter


----------



## Sivi70980

Archery Republic makes a bow 44 ata out of California. Have had mine a few months now and LOVE it!! VERY hard to put it down. So far every quick 20-30 minute range trip has lasted closer to 2 hours.


----------



## b0w_bender

Martin Scepter 4 or the Martin Razor they were both great finger bows. When Martin came out with the ShadowCat it was a very odd looking bow (for the time) it had a 41" ATA but used a more parallel limb design. You still get the ATA but the hand shock is minimized. I now own 3 of those ShadowCats and one of the afor mentioned Scepter4.


----------



## Az archery

Oneida is smoothest had conquests too great bows


----------

